
Busted retailers use bankruptcy to break leases by the thousands - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-06/busted-retailers-use-bankruptcy-to-break-leases-by-the-thousands
======
Ma8ee
Yes, with the current gross mishandling of this economic crises, we have only
seen the beginning.

------
BillSaysThis
This will have staggering knock-on effects!

